# /usr/home



## RichardET (Sep 24, 2015)

In OpenBSD, the default is /home, but in FreeBSD, the default seems to be /usr/home.

Regarding FreeBSD, was it always /usr/home, or was this a recent change?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2015)

It's always been /usr/home with /home being a symlink to /usr/home.


----------

